# Fotos 24h Duisburg



## Eikoor (10. August 2009)

Hi !

bitte postet doch all eure Fotolinks hier in diesem Thread wie im letzten Jahr.
Dann haben wir sie alle zusammen. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## ismay (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mach dann mal den Anfang:

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/duisburg/2009/8/9/news-128564212/detail.html

Gruß ismay
Team : saTTelschlepper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (10. August 2009)

Hab nur ein paar ganz wenige gemacht dieses Jahr...

http://picasaweb.google.de/rrmarkus/24hDuisburg09


----------



## gonzofoto (10. August 2009)

ich habe auch welche.

http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2009

Gruß aus Ratingen


----------



## blammo (10. August 2009)

Hallo,
wir waren auch vor Ort und haben eine Menge Bilder mitgebracht!
Vieleicht findet sich der eine oder andere ja wieder!
Zu den Bildern geht es hier lang!
http://www.fototoxin.com/
oder
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hob-moers/sets/72157621982625254/


----------



## Hillseeker (10. August 2009)

Ja, auch wir sind gesund und munter wiedergekommen. Auf unserer (im Aufbau befindlichen) Homepage, haben wir die o.g. und auch andere Links zu Foto- und Videobeiträgen (u.a. der TV-Bericht auf WDR) gesammelt.

Unsere Fotos kommen natürlich auch noch drauf, also mal zum Ende der Woche nochmals gucken.

www.hillseeker.de


----------



## Honigblume (11. August 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2563

 macht keine Videos mit einer kleinen Digi und erst recht nicht hochkant wenn man kein Bearbeitungsprogramm hat.

Noch eins...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2573


----------



## RaXXor (11. August 2009)

Zur Info die Bilder von Sportograf sind schon online


----------



## Hillseeker (11. August 2009)

Der Dienst und die Bilder von Sportograf sind ja wirklich TOP. Die kleineren Sortierfehler seien verziehen.

Aber nun habe ich mal versucht, mich auf den Bildern aus der Wechselzone und dem Anstieg zum Monte Schlacko wiederzufinden. Die Eingrenzung über die Uhrzeit führt bei mir zu einer Fehlermeldung und auf den Bildern kann man bei dieser Vorschauauflösung auch nichts erkennen (da müsste man schon ein außergewöhnliches Outfit gehabt haben).

Hat da einer eine Lösung?


----------



## wogru (11. August 2009)

Hillseeker schrieb:


> Der Dienst und die Bilder von Sportograf sind ja wirklich TOP. Die kleineren Sortierfehler seien verziehen.
> 
> Aber nun habe ich mal versucht, mich auf den Bildern aus der Wechselzone und dem Anstieg zum Monte Schlacko wiederzufinden. Die Eingrenzung über die Uhrzeit führt bei mir zu einer Fehlermeldung und auf den Bildern kann man bei dieser Vorschauauflösung auch nichts erkennen (da müsste man schon ein außergewöhnliches Outfit gehabt haben).
> 
> Hat da einer eine Lösung?


Nein, eine Lösung habe ich leider auch nicht. Vielleicht Sportograf anmailen und fragen ob sie das Uhrzeitproblem in den Griff bekommen. Ich habe ehrlich gestanden weder die Lust noch die Zeit alle Seiten durchzublättern.

Eine Idee wäre nächstes Jahr mit Speichenreflektoren zu starten, habe ich auf einem Bild gesehen, dann kann man sich am Laufrad orientieren.


----------



## s-works speci (11. August 2009)

die Speichen Reflektoren hat nächstes Jahr jeder, da findest du dich nur ohne wieder.
Habe den ersten Teil des Center TV Berichts gesehen, die haben nur die Fahrer befragt nichts vom Rennen. Das ist halt für Oma aus dem Kleingartenverein gemacht, damit die weiß das sich MTBer Gels während der Fahrt rein tun und eine Öldruck Scheibenbremse haben. Bin mal gespannt welche Steigerung uns heute Abend erwartet. Also bis jetzt habt ihr nichts verpasst.

Grüße an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (11. August 2009)

Na wenigstens kenn ich ein paar der Leute die dort interviewt werden.
Hallo an Eddy und Dino .


----------



## SBIKERC (12. August 2009)

ich habe zu Hause auch noch welche, leider zur Zeit wenig Zeit...schau mal das ich ein paar hochgeladen bekomme


----------



## SBIKERC (12. August 2009)

gonzofoto schrieb:


> ich habe auch welche.
> 
> http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2009
> 
> Gruß aus Ratingen



also ich habe die Bilder ja noch nicht geguckt....aber so viele Bilder so groß mit nur einen einfachen Wasserzeichen


----------



## SBIKERC (12. August 2009)

wauh die Bilder sind sogar ohne Wasserzeichen kostenlos


----------



## BjöRRn (12. August 2009)

gonzofoto schrieb:


> ich habe auch welche.
> 
> http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2009
> 
> Gruß aus Ratingen





Ich habe noch einige Bilder von den ersten Wechselaktionen und dem Zieleinlauf. Kann ich Dir gerne schicken, wenn Du möchtest.. ich habe keinen Webspace


----------



## Geplagter (14. August 2009)

und weiter geht's.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Rennen, auch von der Treppe und in der Nacht:

http://picasaweb.google.de/Geplagter/24HDuisburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (15. August 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/Crux939/24hVonDuisburg2oo9#5369530118924035794
 

von unserem "Chef-Mechaniker" persönilch geschossen  
Er ist ein Freeride-Foto-Mechaniker-Biker


----------

